# Como hacer un encoder



## alogic (Abr 8, 2007)

holas a todos y gracias por vuestro tiempo
necesito hacer un encoder usando un disco taladrado, y una explicacion de como funciona  mistoy volviendo loco. necesitaria que en una direccion en la salida tuviera 01 , 10 en la otra y 00 al pararse esto seria ideal para programar el pic
graciasmil y un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 8, 2007)

Puedes buscar un raton viejo de bola, si tienes un poco de morro pide en el cole alguno seguro que los tienen por ahi tirados.

Si lo quieres hacer con disco perforado eebes colocar los fotodiodos de tal forma que sienpre tengas uno tapado respecto al otro sensor.
Para adaptorlo al micro puedes utilizar un comparador lo ideal seria utilizar un lm393 o similar.
Pero tambien funcionaria un TL82 o similar.


Como emisr puedes utilizar un led normal.

Para el tema de la programacion es necesario seguir la secuencia del primer photodiodo se activa respeto el seguiente.


----------



## alogic (Abr 9, 2007)

muchas gracias por la ayuda, pero aun tengo una duda.(o más) No tengo ni un solo ratón de bola   asi que nu se como es y no se si lleva uno o dos sensores. 
he estado googleando y solo encuentro esquemas de complejisimos sistemas con lentes y yo que se mas          
un geroglifico arcaico de como se monta me valdría

gracias y un saludo


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 9, 2007)

Puedes literalmente usar undisco taladrado. El arte
está en como taladrarlo. Mira eso:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Código_Gray
Ahora, pones a cada lado un diodo emisor y al otro
lado un fototransistor. Cuando pasa la luz es un uno
y si no hay, es cero.
Per on es necesario taladrar. Puedes usar la luz reflejada,
como es este caso:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_encoder

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2007)

ya se habia tratado el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/


----------



## alogic (Abr 9, 2007)

estupendo muchas gracias, con esto me vale.
y mira que lo habia buscado, daba por echo que alguien tenia que haber publicado sobre encoders pero no lo encontre  

gracias y un saludo


----------



## alogic (Abr 11, 2007)

efectivamente ,ya se habia documentado un post en el que se explica el funcionamiento del encoder y sus tipos. una vez manos a la obra ,como bien me han comentado unos mensajes atras hacerlo con taladritos es un poco ..... 
asi que con un plastico traslucido , una pegatina con el codigo que se necesite y ale, a montar.
yo no necesito que cuente cada vuelta ,asi que no le he puesto la marca , para el tercer fotoreceptor , pero eso si que se arregla una vez imprimido con un taladrito   

estoy montando el circuito con un lm393 y dos fotodiodos HSDL-5400 
   de momento aqui os dejo el archivo con el dibujo del codigo y los enlaces a los datasheets del material cualquier ayuda me vendria bien de como han montado en alguna otra ocasion

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/04eb/0900766b804ebd9f.pdf
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/06e8/0900766b806e8b6a.pdf

gracias por la ayuda


----------

